# Improve Your Flash Photography - Instantly!!



## weddingguy

Hi!

I love natural light, but as a wedding photographer I know there are circumstances where I am forced to use my flash on-camera. 

Over the years I have developed a flash reflector that really works AND eliminates the need for a flash bracket!!

Flash brackets are designed to keep the flash higher than the camera lens and they work . . . but they cost over $200 when you add the TTL flash cord from Canon or Nikon, they are very heavy and they put the heavy flash so high your camera set-up becomes very unbalanced.

Enter the LITE GENIUS Lite-Scoop . . . here's a couple of examples of the results you can expect with the Lite-Scoop.













Check it out!

Lite-Scoop Flash Reflector

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Big Mike

Looks pretty good.  I have a home made version that I made myself but don't use much because it looks ghetto and is pretty flimsy.

I would order one right away...but the price (and shipping) makes me think twice.


----------



## weddingguy

Big Mike said:


> Looks pretty good. I have a home made version that I made myself but don't use much because it looks ghetto and is pretty flimsy.
> 
> I would order one right away...but the price (and shipping) makes me think twice.


 
Boy you're a smooth talker Mike :lmao: . . . here's a deal for the members of The Photo Forum only !

FREE SHIPPING FOR THE MONTH OF FEBRUARY!!​ 
. . . and if anyone isn't happy with the Scoop . . send it back for a full refund!

To get the FREE SHIPPING . . don't order from the LITE GENIUS site . . . 

ORDER HERE !​


----------

